# comments on feeding puppies a high protein diet



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I read in the notes at dog food analysis the following...

"The only caution we would make on this food is that the high protein and calcium content may make it suitable for adult dogs only, particularly in the case of large breeds"

regarding both innova evo and orijen large breed puppy

el linkoDog Food Reviews - Orijen Puppy Large Breed - Powered by ReviewPost 

So...anyone see the contradiction? Thoughts?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't worry about the high protein in orijen and evo for a puppy. It's the calcium % that you need to worry about.

Orijen should be ok, but Evo has too calcium for a growing LBP. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucy Dog said:


> Don't worry about the high protein in orijen and evo for a puppy. It's the calcium % that you need to worry about.
> 
> Orijen should be ok, but Evo has too calcium for a growing LBP. Just my personal opinion.


Agree with all of this. Protein isn't the problem; you just want to keep calcium below about 1.5%


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

why do we want to keep calcium below 1.5


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

neiltus said:


> why do we want to keep calcium below 1.5


To help keep growth slow, which helps prevent pano and joint problems. Too high calcium = too fast growth = problems.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

I will prob just stick with wellness puppy lb


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Not just calcium, but the calcium and phosphorus ratio. Ideally, the food should be at 1.2/1. Wellness LB puppy is good.. but do keep in mind that he Wellness LB adult is nearly identical, and also cheaper.


----------

